# 5 Hours Of Work With My New PC :)



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I got my Porter Cable polisher today (didn't think I would get till Wed) and I had the day off. It was a nice day out so I said what the hell might as well try out the new PC . I went and got a clay bar, had some Meguiar's NXT and bought some Meguiar's Deep Crystal Carnauba Wax. Put them on in that order too.

It worked great, very pleased with it. Not hard to use at all and I didn't even have to worry about burning the paint. The velcro makes it simple to change to a different pad. Got out all of the bad swirl marks and light scratches I wanted it to get out. If you are thinking about getting one of these I say go for it, awesome product. 

Here are some pics


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Man that's nice!!! Where did you get the Porter Cable polisher?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Man that's nice!!! Where did you get the Porter Cable polisher?


I got it from http://www.tropi-care.com/

They ended up being the cheapest. I would suggest buying some more finishing pads and bonnets. Shipping was only $9 on everything!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks, going to order one tonight.


----------



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

Amazon.com is also $119 for the PC, which has free shipping. Also, until March 20 there is an additional 10% off.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> Well I got my Porter Cable polisher today (didn't think I would get till Wed) and I had the day off. It was a nice day out so I said what the hell might as well try out the new PC . I went and got a clay bar, had some Meguiar's NXT and bought some Meguiar's Deep Crystal Carnauba Wax. Put them on in that order too.
> 
> It worked great, very pleased with it. Not hard to use at all and I didn't even have to worry about burning the paint. The velcro makes it simple to change to a different pad. Got out all of the bad swirl marks and light scratches I wanted it to get out. If you are thinking about getting one of these I say go for it, awesome product.
> 
> Here are some pics


NICE!!!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> I got it from http://www.tropi-care.com/
> 
> They ended up being the cheapest. I would suggest buying some more finishing pads and bonnets. Shipping was only $9 on everything!


I can find the bonnets but not the finishing pads. Are the called someting else?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> I can find the bonnets but not the finishing pads. Are the called someting else?


Go to Microfibers / Accessories. Very bottom of the page, they are the black pads.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

05_GTO said:


> Go to Microfibers / Accessories. Very bottom of the page, they are the black pads.


Got it. Thanks!!!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the rims. Nice job.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought the Meguiar's-branded version of the PC d/a polisher when I was at Barrett Jackson in January. They had a very nice deal on a kit that included a carrying case and an assortment of Meguiar's products. I've used it a couple of times so far, and was very happy with the results. Just a HUGE labor-saver, isn't it? It's completely safe, and polishes with consistency and evenness you could never match by hand.

An FYI: You can wash the foam pads by hand with hot water and dish soap after you use them to get all the polish and wax out. The Meguiar's polisher comes with a video of Barry Meguiar telling you to clean the pads by just knocking the dried-up wax out of them, but that doesn't work too well. I called Meguair's and a rep told me that hand washing is just fine, and I've found it works much better.

Another FYI: I've had the backing material come unglued from my tan waxing pad--very scary, as you could find the pad flying off at an inopportune time and end up griding the Velcro backing plate into your car. As it turns out, you can reattach the backing material to the foam with a warm iron--it's basically an iron-on patch.


----------

